# Kayak Camping is IN TENTS!!



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Some pics from last weekend's camping trip. 

An intern at my job was going back to France and I thought I'd treat him to an overnight river yakking trip. I let him use my Heritage redfish 14 so I could sit with my GF and her dog in a Ocean Kayak Malibu 2 that we rented from UWF. Funny enough, the redfish is actually longer than the 2 person :thumbup: Packed up 2 tents, a hammock, 3 sleeping bags, and some extra gear into the dry storage of the heritage and strapped a cooler on the back. That thing could easily fit a weeks worth of one person's camping gear (without looking like a floating yard sale). Had some other gear in dry bags in the tandem. I wanted to do some star trail photography, but the clouds rolled in and never got a chance. Got some interesting long exposure pics instead.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Cool light painting. What camera are you using?


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks, its a canon T3 with a stock 18-55. 

fyi, The light painting ones were 30 second, 3.5 ap, iso 400. They're all un-edited, just cropped and straightened a bit. The red coloring on the sand was from the fire.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I like the baby brown bear on the front of the kayak.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Awesome pics. Looks like y'all had a blast.


----------

